# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  The Cel Robox desktop 3D printer

## iDig3Dprinting

We now have the Robox 3d printer  from Cel-UK  available to buy.
This is a very impressive, British designed 3D printer with a lot of high end features at a desktop price. it comes with:

Enclosed print chamber
Heated print bed
Twin nozzles (0.3 & 0.8mm)
Duel extruder capability
High resolution 0.02mm z-layer print resolution
Plug'n play functionality
2 year warranty

You should take a look its a very nice bit of kit. If anybody has any views we would be interested to hear about them.

https://www.idig3dprinting.co.uk/sho...ox-3d-printer/﻿

----------


## 3dxyz

Looks really nice. Nice specs too. Quite pricey though. But 2 year warranty is a plus point. It can use PLA filament too?

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> Looks really nice. Nice specs too. Quite pricey though. But 2 year warranty is a plus point. It can use PLA filament too?


The 2 year warranty is virtually unheard of in the 3D printing world. Some only have a 90 day warranties, which basically says that the manufacturer has no confidence in their own product. It can use PLA filament. the spec is:


Compatible material: PLA, ABS, HIPS Nylon, PC, PVA

Its price is good we believe given the product: enclosed print chamber, 20micron!! z-layer resolution etc.. This printer is definitely going somewhere. Their plan is to work on the exchangeable head model and so start introducing different types of tool heads, plus of course it has dual extruder expandability already built in.

Its a very nice 3D printer.

----------


## 3dxyz

Yeah that is a good selling point and shows you have a lot of confidence in your product.

Yeah no doubt.

----------


## curious aardvark

the only issue I can see is the build volume. 
 21 x 15 x 10 cm

5 centimetres shorter than my flashforge. For that kind of money I'd expect at least 20x20x20cm
I do like the 0.8mm nozzle - for fast printing :-) 
But for essentially £1000 I can get 2x flashforge and a shelf of filament. And print larger models. 

Seems a shame that a decent looking machine hasn't been thought all the way through in regards to print volume.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> But for essentially £1000 I can get 2x flashforge and a shelf of filament.


Yes but for the £450 priced flashforges you don't get the same build quality, or a print resolution of 20microns, certainly not the same warranty. This is a plug'n play desktop 3D printer of quality. The build volume may be a limitation depending on what you are planning to do with it, it prints fine detail models. You are not going to use it to print a large vase. Just think how much detail you could get on your bird plucker, you could increase the surface area of its bobbles and so increase friction and so its power to pluck those ducks/chickens.

----------


## jimc

tell me about the needle valves that are supposed to be in this extruder of theirs. ive been watching this machine for a long time. how i understand it is the needle valves close off the hot end while not in use or during a travel move so there is no ooze or wiper wall needed. on the other hand i have heard people say the valves arent what you think they are. not sure what that means so please enlighten me on this feature.

----------


## curious aardvark

> Yes but for the £450 priced flashforges you don't get the same build quality, or a print resolution of 20microns, certainly not the same warranty. This is a plug'n play desktop 3D printer of quality. The build volume may be a limitation depending on what you are planning to do with it, it prints fine detail models. You are not going to use it to print a large vase. Just think how much detail you could get on your bird plucker, you could increase the surface area of its bobbles and so increase friction and so its power to pluck those ducks/chickens.


lol now there's a thought: fractal generated infinite surface area plucking fingers. 
I guess the robox is aimed more at the commercial market than the stuff I make. 

There probably arent that many people who print custom dog poop bag dispensers for their front porch (my last design - necessary as we've currently got a new puppy ). I just don't do much in the way of really fine detail. 

So got any pics of a really fine print that hasn't been post processed ? Does it match up to some of the sla prints, for example ? 

I still think 10cm height is a bit small. I haven't yet needed to print the full 15cm height, but I have done quite a few things taller than 10. 
Also dread to think how long anything printed at 20 microns would take !

But like you say - horses for courses :-)

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> i have heard people say the valves arent what you think they are. not sure what that means so please enlighten me on this feature.


We are also not sure what this means. The robox head is built with needle valves. This is an important feature for the Robox as you can use two nozzles (one for the outer, 0.3mm, and one for infill, 0.8mm). If it wasn't there then there would be an issue with the set up due to stringing. The other added advantage is that you can have partially closed needle valves which gives even more control over the amount of exudate that is laid down. So the  Robox head's needle valves have stopped stringing but with the  added benefit of partial closes. Cel-UK's plan for this functionality is that by reducing the extrusion path it will allow for the generation of features much smaller in  finer detail than is possible with a nozzle of 0.3mm; they are  currently carrying out further software development to take full advantage of the partial close capabilities of their needle valves.  All of this functionality is configured via the Automaker software that comes bundled with the Robox.

Having not de-constructed a Robox extrusion head ourselves we cannot comment on the exact design of the needle valves but we are not quite sure as to when a needle valve ceases to be a needle valve. I can only suggest that you watch the video on the Robox product page. Its quite a long promotional video but towards the end Chris shows an opened extrusion head so you can see the casing for the needle valve. He doesn't take the needle valve apart though.

Sorry if this does not answer your question but we are not too sure how to answer it.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> lol now there's a thought: fractal generated infinite surface area plucking fingers. 
> I guess the robox is aimed more at the commercial market than the stuff I make. 
> 
> There probably arent that many people who print custom dog poop bag dispensers for their front porch (my last design - necessary as we've currently got a new puppy ). I just don't do much in the way of really fine detail. 
> 
> So got any pics of a really fine print that hasn't been post processed ? Does it match up to some of the sla prints, for example ? 
> 
> I still think 10cm height is a bit small. I haven't yet needed to print the full 15cm height, but I have done quite a few things taller than 10. 
> Also dread to think how long anything printed at 20 microns would take !
> ...


We don't have any pictures ourselves, apart from some stock imagery, which we cannot be sure is 20microns or has not undergone some post-processing. 



You can see how fine the layering is in this image though.

But yes at 20micons, its not going to be quick, you will want to have made very sure that the .STL is good and the printer is set up well before you start. 

Fractal surfaces, yes that would have been a much better phrase for what I was getting at earlier with the feather plucker. Give us a link to your thingiverse model for the dog poo bag dispenser and we will put it up on the website. The video of the plucker was very good (LOL) but made us err on the side of caution with respect to putting the files up.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

Here is something that has been done with the Robox 3D printers 20 micron capability. The people at Cel have designed a 3D model file of Jeremy Clarksons head that can be fitted on to a hungry hippos game.

----------

